# MTD snow blower "spacer"



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

Need a good parts diagram or maybe advice
















Mod # MTD 317E742F352 1652795
Replaced drive wheel and the spacer fell out (above) I cannot find where it fell from If someone has a good parts diagram or knows where it goes would appreciate it thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many times a spacer like that goes over the axle between the frame and the rim.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Johner said:


> If someone has a good parts diagram





https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/cub-cadet/yard-machines/31-snow-throwers/1997-models/317e742f352-1997/track-and-frame-part-2




https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/cub-cadet/yard-machines/31-snow-throwers/1997-models/317e742f352-1997/track-and-frame-part-1



Looks kinda like Item #[73] MTD - SPACER 9500997


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

I think you are right I had that apart looks like I get another chance at it. I did look at this after together maybe the chain gear is not on all the way. Alright! thank you very much very good diagram Thanks again. John


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

tabora said:


> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/cub-cadet/yard-machines/31-snow-throwers/1997-models/317e742f352-1997/track-and-frame-part-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is where the spacer goes, Thank you very much for the diagram and tip. John.


----------

